# 'the people there are quite helpful'



## Philippa

Hello Mike!
I've just noticed your new message in the dictionary:

If you haven't found exactly what you are looking for, search for "     " in the WordReference language forums. If you still don't find your answer, ask in the Spanish-English forum yourself. The people there are quite helpful.

I just wondered which 'quite' you meant?!!!    

1. quite
   to a degree "quite tasty"; "quite soon"; "quite ill"; "quite rich"  

 2  quite
   to the greatest extent; completely; "you're quite right"; "she was quite alone"; "was quite mistaken"; "quite the opposite"; "not quite finished"; "did not quite make it"  

I hope it's the second one!!

Thanks a lot for your fab forum!!     
Philippa


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Philippa!

Here in the US "quite" means "very" more or less, or at least that is how I've always used it...  If you suggest other wording to me, I'll change it.  Though I run a dictionary website, writing well has never been a forté of mine.   I appreciate all the help I can get!

Mike


----------



## Philippa

Good morning Mike!

What about 'very' then? Do you think we are _very_ helpful?!   
And/or 'friendly'?!   There may be other better suggestions - I'm not brilliant at writing well either! 

Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

P--

Mike´s intent was abundantly clear--He was speaking of You, The *Philippa*, 
a.k.k. ¨very¨ more or less helpful.  And a chemistry expert as well.  I am going to add you to the experts list as our best hairsplitter!  Quite appropriate, don´t you think? 
Cuchu





			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> Hello Mike!
> I've just noticed your new message in the dictionary:
> 
> If you haven't found exactly what you are looking for, search for " " in the WordReference language forums. If you still don't find your answer, ask in the Spanish-English forum yourself. The people there are quite helpful.
> 
> I just wondered which 'quite' you meant?!!!
> 
> 1. quite
> to a degree "quite tasty"; "quite soon"; "quite ill"; "quite rich"
> 
> 2 quite
> to the greatest extent; completely; "you're quite right"; "she was quite alone"; "was quite mistaken"; "quite the opposite"; "not quite finished"; "did not quite make it"
> 
> I hope it's the second one!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for your fab forum!!
> Philippa


----------



## mkellogg

Cuchu,

Don't criticize Philippa for splitting hairs!  I call it attention to detail, and find it quite important.  Sorry, I'm using that word again.  I mean "very important"...

Let me go on the record as appreciating all attention to detail on this site.  I am still upset about a mistake in the Italian dictionary "your word was not found" results page.  The mistake was there for three months and nobody reported it to me till last week!

Mike


----------



## Philippa

Thanks for sticking up for me Mike!   



			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> P--
> Mike´s intent was abundantly clear--He was speaking of You, The *Philippa*,
> a.k.k. ¨very¨ more or less helpful.  And a chemistry expert as well.  I am going to add you to the experts list as our best hairsplitter!  Quite appropriate, don´t you think?
> Cuchu



Cuchu - I'm not quite (completely!) sure what you mean, but I know you're trying to wind me up. GRRRRR!   
What's a.k.k.? What's *The* Philippa?


----------



## Philippa

Hey, Mike, thanks for changing it to very     

I guess I'll have to try to live up to be _very_ helpful now!   

Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

Philippa said:
			
		

> Thanks for sticking up for me Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> Cuchu - I'm not quite (completely!) sure what you mean, but I know you're trying to wind me up. GRRRRR!
> What's a.k.k.? What's *The* Philippa?


akk was a mistake.  Should have been aka-- also known as.
Next time I try to pull your leg, I´ll need prior permission from Mike.  Both of you are so very Serioussssssssssssssssssss 

The Philippa is a play on words based on a commercial property magnate, Mr Donald Trump.  Being so very (not ´quite´) important in his field, the press call him ´The Donald´.

Are you going to fail me in basic sciences now, or may I continue to study, brings apples to the teacher, and be a good little Jaimito o Pepito?

Un abrazo y dos sonrisas,
Cuchu


----------

